# For all you Dog Lovers



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

My wife posted this up on facebook. Just seemed a bit touching to me. Just wanted to share.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ya im a big dog guy myself. Im liking the picture.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

AWSOME !! I'm a BIG dog person myself. They provide unconditional love no matter how bad life treats you, and that's all they want in return.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Thats a shame and this country gives away billions of dollars every year to other countries to help them out


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That picture says so much.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

03maxpower said:


> Thats a shame and this country gives away billions of dollars every year to other countries to help them out


Amen to that.

That's a great picture. It does make me think about how good I have it. Thank you lord.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I like the picture, but don't understand why homeless people have pets......feed yourself and worry about pets when you have a home.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If he had the dog before he was homeless, it would be hard to just let your friend go like that... so I understand to a point.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> If he had the dog before he was homeless, it would be hard to just let your friend go like that... so I understand to a point.


Agreed!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Maybe the dog was a stray and they just became friends. Who knows?


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

Big D said:


> That picture says so much.


:agreed:


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

KMKjr said:


> I like the picture, but don't understand why homeless people have pets......feed yourself and worry about pets when you have a home.


Maybe it is so they have something to eat when times get REAL tough:34:

Seriously, though, nice pic; my Rottie tries to be a lap dog at times......


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Maybe they have pets so they have a companion everyone needs something or someone to keep looking forward to the next day


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Lonewolfe said:


> Maybe it is so they have something to eat when times get REAL tough:34:
> 
> ......


I was gonna say this but couldn't....lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Lonewolfe said:


> Maybe it is so they have something to eat when times get REAL tough:34:





KMKjr said:


> I was gonna say this but couldn't....lol


Now that does make sence...hadn't thought of that one.:33:


----------



## zedlep (Jan 18, 2012)

Im a dog guy to and id never leave my dog for nothin and he would never leave me


----------

